# If-Anweisung und logische Verknüpfung



## lioncar (8. März 2004)

Hallo! 

Ich bekomme eine If-Anweisung nicht so hin wie ich möchte! Sie soll folgendes unterscheiden! 

Ich habe in einer User Form zwei TextBoxen! Erst wenn in beiden was drin steht, soll er einen Programmcode ausfürhren! Das heißt die If-Anweisung steht in einem CommandButton! 

Hier mein bisheriger Code:

     If Me.ComboBox1.Value = "" & Me.TextBox2.Value = "" Then 
         MsgBox ("Bitte wählen Sie eine Datei aus und tragen den Prüfer ein!") 
     Else 
     If Me.ComboBox1.Value = "" & Me.TextBox2.Value = "?" Then 
          MsgBox ("Bitte wählen Sie eine Datei aus!") 
     Else 
     If Me.ComboBox1.Value = "?" & Me.TextBox2.Value = "" Then 
          MsgBox ("Bitte tragen sie den Prüfer ein!") 
     Else 

          PROGRAMMCODE 

     End If 
     End If    
     End If

Es soll nur abgefragt werden, on was drin steht! Deshhalb ist bei mir ein "?" eingetragen! Denke aber das das als unbekannter Platzhalter nicht richtig ist, wäre noch interessant zu wissen, was ich dort eingeben muß! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## DBoemler (8. März 2004)

Hallo!

Mit dem beiliegenden Code müßte Deine Abfrag klappen:



If Me.ComboBox1.Value = "" And Me.TextBox2.Value = "" Then
MsgBox ("Bitte wählen Sie eine Datei aus und tragen den Prüfer ein!")
ElseIf Me.ComboBox1.Value = "" And Me.TextBox2.Value = "?" Then
MsgBox ("Bitte wählen Sie eine Datei aus!")
ElseIf Me.ComboBox1.Value = "?" And Me.TextBox2.Value = "" Then
MsgBox ("Bitte tragen sie den Prüfer ein!")
Else:

End If


Das & Zeichen ist zur Verknüpfung von Textelementen gedacht und kann nicht als Ersatz  für  "And" angegeben werden.
Wenn mehrere Abfragen erfolgen sollen, muß dies mit  Elseif abgefragt werden.

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß D. Bömler


----------



## Jiekas (8. März 2004)

> If Me.ComboBox1.Value = "" *Or* Me.TextBox2.Value = "" Then
> MsgBox ("Bitte wählen Sie eine Datei aus und tragen den Prüfer ein!")
> Else
> 'Mache irgendwas
> End If




So einfach kann das Leben sein.


----------

